# What sort of places have you taken your folder into?



## annedonnelly (1 Feb 2014)

When I bought my Brompton the saleswoman told me she takes hers to the pub and into cafes. I've seen one in a private library that I sometimes visit.

Has anyone taken one into a cinema or theatre? Can you check it in at the coat check?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Feb 2014)

annedonnelly said:


> When I bought my Brompton the saleswoman told me she takes hers to the pub and into cafes. I've seen one in a private library that I sometimes visit.
> 
> *Has anyone taken one into a cinema or theatre? Can you check it in at the coat check?*


Yes. But I do put a D-lock through it when doing so as most cloakrooms will refuse responsibility. Galleries and museums give it a mixed reception.


----------



## GM (2 Feb 2014)

I've taken mine into the National Portrait Gallery loads of times for their 'drop-in and draw sessions'. Just take it downstairs to the cloakroom, and a couple of quid in the donation box.


----------



## srw (2 Feb 2014)

I've had mine in the Wigmore Hall cloakroom many times. As long as the cloakroom is adequate, most don't seem to mind, although when we went to the Old Vic they were explicit on their website that their cloakroom was tiny and probably wouldn't be able to accept folding bikes - I'd guess the same might be true of some of the older theatres.


----------



## TheDoctor (2 Feb 2014)

Work, Eurostars, under the table in a restaurant and round supermarkets in a trolley.


----------



## annedonnelly (4 Feb 2014)

srw said:


> I've had mine in the Wigmore Hall cloakroom many times. As long as the cloakroom is adequate, most don't seem to mind, although when we went to the Old Vic they were explicit on their website that their cloakroom was tiny and probably wouldn't be able to accept folding bikes - I'd guess the same might be true of some of the older theatres.



Thanks, that's the sort of thing I'm interested in. I guess in London staff might be more used to seeing them. I'll probably check before I turn up anywhere important - I'd hate to get thrown out of a venue because I've brought my bike


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (7 Feb 2014)

I took mine to the top of the Gherkin. I spent the afternoon massaging at a charity event and the Brom got to admire the view.


----------



## fimm (7 Feb 2014)

I've done the "round the supermarket in a trolley" thing with my Brompton once but concluded it was (in the case of that supermarket at least) less hassle to lock it up outside. I also took it round B&Q on a trolley when there was a lack of places to lock it. When the mountaineering club I'm a member of are in our usual pub there can be 2 or 3 Bromptons shoved into corners!


----------



## StuartG (10 Feb 2014)

The only place I have been refused was on an almost empty London Night Bus. Even showing him TfL official policy cut no ice. The driver had 'issues' and I didn't really feel holding other people up to prove a point was worth it when they run every 15 minutes. But you can bump into these strange people anywhere. Apart from that and on buses of all sorts, no problem and often a smile.

Never, never put a Brommie in an overhead rack ... unless you wear a helmet


----------



## jefmcg (11 Feb 2014)

I've taken my cycle into the cinema at Covent Garden Odeon - which was a bit of a surprise. I've left it in the tiny ad-hoc cloak room in a pub venue on pentonville rd (I apologised to the girl for taking up so much space, but she thanked me for making her evening more interesting), and innumerable pubs and restaurants. Most restaurants have a space for a checked-luggage size bag, and will happily put a bicycle in it.

Trolley at the supermarket, or with a basket at small one. 

Never tried theatre - too expensive if they turn you away.

If you bring it with you to the doctors, they tend not to ask you if you are active.


----------



## e-rider (11 Feb 2014)

I only had a Dahon folder for a short while but I took it into the pub - worked really well for that. Nice and safe.


----------



## annedonnelly (11 Feb 2014)

jefmcg said:


> Never tried theatre - too expensive if they turn you away.
> .



Yeah, I'm hoping to be able to take mine to the Sage but I'm going to check first...


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Feb 2014)

annedonnelly said:


> Yeah, I'm hoping to be able to take mine to the Sage but I'm going to check first...



Didn't have you down as a Jane McDonald fan.

http://www.sagegateshead.com/event/jane-mcdonald/


----------



## annedonnelly (12 Feb 2014)

Pale Rider said:


> Didn't have you down as a Jane McDonald fan.
> 
> http://www.sagegateshead.com/event/jane-mcdonald/


Never heard of her! 
Seeing The Unthanks in May & Steve Harley in June.


----------



## Pale Rider (12 Feb 2014)

annedonnelly said:


> Never heard of her!
> Seeing The Unthanks in May & Steve Harley in June.



I've only heard of one of them.


----------



## CopperBrompton (12 Feb 2014)

Never been refused entry anywhere with it. Taken it into every style of eatery from workman's cafés to Michelin-starred restaurants; galleries; theatres; cinemas; every type of shop; pubs; trains; planes (usually gate-checked but once in the overhead locker of a 747 on the upper deck - it doesn't quite fit into the slightly smaller ones on the lower deck).


----------



## geekinaseat (12 Feb 2014)

2905851 said:


> Adopt the attitude that you can take it anywhere and you pretty much can.



This.

I've never been refused anywhere, if you look like it's perfectly normal and you've done it before people just accept it and don't bat an eyelid.


----------



## Fnaar (14 Feb 2014)

annedonnelly said:


> Never heard of her!
> Seeing The Unthanks in May & Steve Harley in June.


If they refuse the Brommie, you can say "Unthank you very much, then!" and flounce off.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (17 Feb 2014)

Has anyone taken their folder to the Excel Centre and successfully left it in a cloakroom? I'm there for the Professional Beauty Show this weekend and was thinking about riding there but I don't want to lock the Brom outside nor carry it around with me. 

Ta.


----------



## roundthebendbromcycle (10 Jun 2015)

I've stuck mine in the supermarket trolley for 11 years now, no one has ever charged me at the checkout.
I used to carry the cover for some places like pubs but dont even bother with that now.
Adrian is spot on with ..'Adopt the attitude that you can take it anywhere and you pretty much can'


----------



## CopperBrompton (10 Jun 2015)

Yep, attitude is everything. Act like it's the most normal thing in the world and everyone else will too.


----------



## Blue Hills (11 Jun 2015)

Trikeman said:


> Yep, attitude is everything. Act like it's the most normal thing in the world and everyone else will too.


Yes it's like wandering into places in london to use their toilets. Just saunter in as if you have a perfect right to be there.

On the main theme, i have never done it but checked and it's no problem to leave them in the National Theatre's cloakroom, and for free.


----------

